# i guess you can't run a dual drive setup with seagate 7200.8 drives



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

long story ahead.
my 240 tivo had a 200 gb maxtor drive and a 250 seagate drive. i recently bought a 200 gb seagate drive to replace the 200 gb maxtor drive. i was going to do a DD command, but the maxtor was 203gb and the seagate is 200 gb

i played it safe and transfered all my favorite programs to my 540 tivo.

i took the 250 gb seagate and the 200 gb maxtor and did a backup of them (actually 2 backups on 2 different fat 32 drives)
hda - fat32 drive
hdb - tivo b drive
hdc - tivo a drive
hdd - cdrom
i used the following command: (straight from hinsdale, with the lba48 cd)

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos
mfsbackup -f 9999 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdb

it made the backup. i did a sync command followed by a reboot command, then connected the second fat32 drive and did another backup. shutdown again

so, then i took out the maxtor drive (hdb) and replaced it with the new 200gb seagate drive.
then i booted up the lba 48 cd and issued the following command:

mkdir /mnt/dos
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/dos
mfsrestore -s 127 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc /dev/hdb

it then loaded the image on the new drive configuration and expanded it when it was done, it reported like 522 hours.

i put it in my tivo...it would sit at the powering up screen for a while. then it would goto the welcome, few more minutes...then it would show the screen for when your tivo is in standby (gray screen)...then it would immediatly reboot. i tried swapping the jumpers, but that did't work.

then i issued a command to restore my backup to only one of the drives. that didn't work. so then i tried it on the other...same results.

so, then i got desperate. i brought out the old instantcake cd and ran the lba48 cd, then PTVbake-special command so it gets the lba48 kernal.
i made a dual drive setup....this wouldn't boot past the few more minutes screen. i thought it was my power supply, so i used an external supply from external hard drives to power the drives, but the same results.

so, then i instant caked one of the seagate drives. it booted up fine. so then i instant caked the other seagate drive...it booted up fine also. then i instant caked my old maxtor and seagate drive configuration...it booted up fine.

so, i've come to the conclusion that you can't run 2 seagate barracuda 7200.8 drives in a tivo.
so, now, i will use the maxtor and 200gb seagate drive in my media server and just stick with a single 250 gb seagate drive in my 240 tivo.
i was swapping drives for about 5 hours total. this sucks

stevel said i should post my thread here and that people run dual 7200.8 drives all the time with no problem....could it be my tivo itself?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Without studying all of your post, I think you will find that if you start from scratch with a fresh image, use a swap file of 225, and tpip before shutting down that you can make the two seagate drives work fine. I think your problem is related to trying to save programs, and there may be a way to do that but first I think you need to confirm in your own mind that you can, in fact, make the two seagates work together in the same TiVo.


----------



## xnevergiveinx (Apr 5, 2004)

funtoupgrade said:


> Without studying all of your post, I think you will find that if you start from scratch with a fresh image, use a swap file of 225, and tpip before shutting down that you can make the two seagate drives work fine. I think your problem is related to trying to save programs, and there may be a way to do that but first I think you need to confirm in your own mind that you can, in fact, make the two seagates work together in the same TiVo.


i'm not trying to save any programming, i just wanted to save my settings and season passes. 
but i couldn't even get a dual drive configuration that was just instant caked to boot...


----------



## 188 (Oct 15, 1999)

I have run into the same problem with two Seagate 120gb drives, model 7200.9, running on an S1 model 212. The Tivo just won't boot when I add the second drive. It works great with one, just not the two Seagates. It worked fine before with one Quantum and one Maxtor. 

It looks like this may be a recurring issue with these drives.


----------



## FredericLS (Feb 17, 2002)

I have a DSR6000 running with two 160GB Seagate drives and I have an HR10-250 running with two 400GB Seagate drives.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

you're not alone, i read about 2 segates not working with a dual drive setup at oztivo:



minnie.tuhs.org/twiki/bin/view/Install/PrepareTiVoDisk said:


> Seagate 7200.9 hard drives over 200gbs appear to have problems when used in dual drive TiVo's
> 
> At this point (March 2006) it appears that the current 7200.9 generation of hard drives will not work in dual drive TiVo's. They work fine as single drives, but do not seem to work when used as either the primary or secondary in a dual drive TiVo. Previous generations of Seagate drives work fine.


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

You can't run a pair of these in some Tivo models, appears to be due to additional power requirements for the 7200.8 drives.


----------

